# western gland nut replacement



## hans mowman (Dec 14, 2011)

I noticed i have a seal getting ready to blow out on my lift ram, so i went to the parts store expecting to buy a seal kit and rebuild it. Instead they had an entire gland nut assembly, complete with seals. i've never rebuilt a cylinder, so i thought it was time i learned. It looks like though, i can simply disconnect the top of the cylinder, remove the gland nut, and slide the new one over the top and tighten. Is it really going to be that simple? are there other internal parts i should be worried about inspecting/replacing or flying across the room? thanks in advance for any advice/pointers. 

western pro 8' plow with flowstat hydraulic pump, 10" ram


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

No the nut will not reseal it. Once you take the nut off there will be sever seals that stack down around the shaft. You need to count the number that there is and go to your local hydraulic shop and get those type of seals. Not real hard to do and no nothing is going to shoot across the shop floor and get lost.


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

I will try and bring some in tomorrow to work and take a picture of them and post it here..


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Subscribing...


----------



## hans mowman (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks. i should clarify, i don't have a leak at this point, or any leakdown issues, just noticed that the inner seal where the nut contacts the piston has popped out ever so slightly on one side.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If your going to replace the nut, always a good idea to do those seals as well. Cheap insurance.


----------

